
European power companies propose building artificial wind power hub in North Sea - rmchugh
http://www.energinet.dk/EN/ANLAEG-OG-PROJEKTER/Nyheder/Sider/Cooperation-European-Transmission-System-Operators-to-develop-North-Sea-Wind-Power-Hub.aspx
======
Gravityloss
This is very interesting. The North Sea is shallow and has pretty good wind
conditions. Also, Norway has mountains that it can use to provide pumped
storage.

